# Bulk salt suppliers



## G.Williams (Nov 27, 2001)

I did a search but it only gave me "a grain of salt" who will not deliver to South Jersey. Anyone know of other suppliers for say 100-500 tons per season weather permitting.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

G.Williams,

Feel free to give us a call,we would be happy to quote you. 

Thank You


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

How close are you to Wilmington, DE?, and the DE Memorial Bridge?

There's an oil company Shellhorne and Hill in the city that has two huge piles of bulk salt. They'll load your trucks or deliver. They have alot of triaxles and a few tractor trailers. During the storms here, the massive piles wear down to nothing...I think they supply DELDOT. When we were in a pinch last year we contacted them and I think there prices were pretty reasonable. 

If you want me to find their Phone #, email me.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*Bulk Salt*

We have about 100,000 tons in south Jersey just give us a ring if you would like us to get you a price
John Parker
New York Snow Pros
Taconic Maintenance Inc
845-485-4200


----------



## TRITONSNOWREM (Aug 4, 2001)

How about bulk salt in the Chicago suburbs?


----------



## RCIPlow (Mar 3, 2001)

G. Williams,
Where in South Jersey are you, I'm in Atco, have a few guys who could help you out.
Either email me [email protected] or post here.
Regards
Tim RCI
Atco, NJ
"Give me a cold front & a warm rear!"


----------



## G.Williams (Nov 27, 2001)

We're located in Millville , NJ. Cumberland County. About 35 miles from the Del.Mem. Br. and 40 miles from A.C., 40 miles from Phila.


----------

